# Biggest ATV Plow Job



## Blademasters (Oct 17, 2009)

Alright, let's hear it. What is the biggest job you've taken on with your ATV? Not depth of snow, but size of job.ussmileyflag


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a 25 acre lot. You should see the banks, 35 feet high!!! What a sight. Heck, I can even outplow the town trucks with my 2x4 Recon. Make $100,000 per storm on that lot right there.


Just kidding. Had flashbacks from a former member from a couple weeks ago:laughing:


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't hire out to plow snow but do summer work with it.

Did one job, about an acre, the guy had spent most of the summer raking rocks so he could plant grass. He finally hired me, spent about 3 hours using my rake system and he was ready to plant.

Another guy was lengthening his grass airstrip, approx. 100 yds. long by 60 or 70 ft. wide. After all the heavy equipment left I spent 4 hours with my rake system and he was ready to lay turf.

I have done quite a few others but those two come to mind. A picture of the rake system is in my pictures.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

200,000 cubic feet of snow moved -- give or take 100 cu yds. Dug my way out of a snowstorm. Smarter people hired D6s or 10-yd trucks with hwy plows.


----------



## fsstnotch (Jan 10, 2010)

I plow both mine and my neighbors drive, sometimes up to a foot at a time plus drifts. Each drive is about 50yds straight, I plow 10-15ft wide. Their is L shaped with another 10yds to the garage and mine is L shaped and i plow a parking lot and a connector to thier drive so it forms a U. I usually have no problem parking 6 cars in my driveway without blocking any of them in. I never have a problem plowing except when we get pounded and I have to do it 2 or 3 times a day to keep up. I plow with 07 Sportsman 800 with a 60" Moose RM3.

I like plowing with the wheeler, but this spring I plan on buying a plow for the truck. It'll be 30 minutes faster and I can use it to do a little more commercial plowing.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

my own driveway takes me long enough when there is 2 to 4' in it lol


----------



## mountainmule (Dec 27, 2009)

I see this thread has morphed into the biggest liar thread.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

mountainmule;954592 said:


> I see this thread has morphed into the biggest liar thread. :


hahahahaha, well let me add my biggest lot I clear. I clear the runways at Regan International airport with my snow shovel!  :laughing::laughing:


----------



## fsstnotch (Jan 10, 2010)

mountainmule;954592 said:


> I see this thread has morphed into the biggest liar thread.


Do you even get snow? Brevard, NC has an annual average of 8 inches! :laughing:


----------



## tba (Jan 5, 2010)

.......not only do I plow snow, but I once scored 4 touchdowns in one game !


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

tba;954617 said:


> .......not only do I plow snow, but I once scored 4 touchdowns in one game !


you must have been playing for the packers or cardinals last night,

I would have never thought the packer D would get torched all game long, Yes I know K Warner can throw the ball all around but I would have thought the D could due better than 1 punt for the whole game Geeze


----------



## mountainmule (Dec 27, 2009)

fsstnotch;954615 said:


> Do you even get snow? Brevard, NC has an annual average of 8 inches! :laughing:


Yes , but we evidently got a year and a half worth the Friday before Christmas. 12" and we still have over 5" left in the woods. I just got a plow for my mule and plan to be ready for the next snow, but I won't be disappointed if this is my worst investment ever and I never use it. In keeping with the spirit of this thread, I am from Wisconsin and had to plow 3 miles to get to school. Uphill, both ways. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

mountainmule;954964 said:


> Yes , but we evidently got a year and a half worth the Friday before Christmas. 12" and we still have over 5" left in the woods. I just got a plow for my mule and plan to be ready for the next snow, but I won't be disappointed if this is my worst investment ever and I never use it. In keeping with the spirit of this thread, I am from Wisconsin and had to plow 3 miles to get to school. Uphill, both ways. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I am in WI and I work at the local school though it is only 1 mile but there are 4 big hills on my way to school and on snow day's I drive the Quad and Plow my driveway's on the way to school and then clean them up on my way home at the end of the day.

that is all.

sublime out.


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

tba;954617 said:


> .......not only do I plow snow, but I once scored 4 touchdowns in one game !


Damn, I didnt realize Al Bundy was on plowsite.. whats up brother.. hahaha


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i hope your not replying to me,


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I will try and get this thread back on topic lol. I have plowed a couple lots for dad when he was getting behind...one is a dairy bar with about 10 parking spots out front, 20 or so in the back with a drive through. Then I have done the local Legion Post which is about 40-50 spots...big open square lot though.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Most of our contracts are HOA's with 95% sidewalks. Across 5 HOA's for one vehicle, the most-used vehicle does 84 miles of sidewalk per storm. Arctic Cat 366 with 48" CC manual plow. Quick, nimble, good up to 10-12", then its got to be cut-down with something else first.


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

I was doing an Hoa community here in md. The sidewalks went around the entire complex. Im talkin prob 5-7 miles of sidewalk. I started at 1 end and just pushed all the way around to the other. this is when there was 20 inches on the ground. I couldnt even see the sidewalk, I basically just made my own path around the area. But, even with 20 inches on the ground, the grizzly never got stuck doing that. Im telling you, atvs impress alot of people when they see them in action. I didnt think there was any way I was gonna do even a 1/4 of the pushing I did.


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

I do the lot at work( auto repair shop) and it is about 1/2 a city block. It his 2 side lots,3 entrances, and 1 long drive for fleet work. I can do it in about 2 hours with 6 inches of snow.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

probly not the biggest in one area. but i do 18 houses plowing snow. round trip is about 70miles round a good 8hrs if its 4" if its more it easly take me 2 days. but iv been pushing the snow back farther just cuz i have no idea how much snow we were gona get. last yr i started with 2. this yr iv gotten bigger. plus i evon did a pawn shop parking lot. in summer i use to a while back do 200 acres of crp spot sparying with the wheeler and a 25 gal boom/spot sprayer. took about 4days. now i have 2 lawns to spray for weeds. about 2hrs total.


----------

